# What Gas to use in a 1998 Passat with the 1.8 T



## 67 SR Deluxe (May 28, 2008)

If I run super regular with 10% ethanol will it harm the engine? 


_Modified by 67 SR Deluxe at 6:20 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## Shennanigans (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: What Gas to use in a 1998 Passat with the 1.8 T (67 SR Deluxe)*

generally gas shouldn't matter. if your car requires a high end gas do not go under that or else you could get engine knocks. if your car says ragular gas is fine then so be it. upgrading your gas wont really do anything. it might keep your engine a bit cleaner or something but probably not worth the extra like 20-30 cents


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: What Gas to use in a 1998 Passat with the 1.8 T (Shennanigans)*

I would recommend using a fuel from the top tier list. I work at a dealer and you would be astonished at the carbon build up on a low mileage vehicle and the problems it causes. Use the recommended octane that your owners manual suggests. Here is a list of the top tier fuel list. We have had cars with up to 18% alcohol that has caused major fuel system problems. Check out the link thanks
http://www.toptiergas.com/index.html


_Modified by stuntboy79 at 6:52 PM 2-22-2010_


----------

